

PyDataLondon 2015 Write-up - calvingiles
http://ianozsvald.com/2015/06/21/pydatalondon-2015-write-up-and-my-ship-it-talk-on-publishing-data-science-products/

======
EmlynC
Disclaimer: I'm one of the organisers

I thought the vibe of the conference was the best we could have hoped for.

Python is crazy popular now — the number of people we had from big blue chips
and the fact that Sainsburys (a nationwide grocer for you US chaps) sponsored
us was telling of just how deep Python has penetrated the enterprise market.

------
nacnud
It might be the corporate firewall I'm behind, but those images all look
broken to me.

~~~
EmlynC
Ian is linking from twitter for the images so your company is probably
blocking twitter. Evidently, however, not the equally large time-sink that is
Hacker News!

